# Spanish



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Heading out to sykes tomorrow to hope for some spanish. I'm guessing the water will probably be a bit too cold for them even yet, but I'm gonna try. 

Where would you guys suggest I try to get them at on sykes? Do I need to stay closer to shore? Mid way down? at the end? 

Thanks.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Theres no spanish at Sikes yet, they are still on their way


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

So can somebody help with the second paragraph?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

NO!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

rufus1138 said:


> NO!


Very nice....

Try mid-way down the bridge. There most likely aren't any Spanish yet but still some reds, bluefish and sheepies. Still better than sitting at home.
Good luck and post a report!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Spanish Inquiresition*

Holicori, Water is a bit too cool right now. Fish will show up in the Pass first. You might pick some up off the Ft. Pickens pier in a week to a week and a half. After that, you won't be able to get away from them. It's just a function of comfort for the bait they are feeding on. Warm days and nights for four days in a row should do it. Watch the weather report. Good luck.


----------

